# Reduced Jobseekers Allowance Because im renting out two rooms



## Fern123 (30 Jul 2012)

Hi 
I have recently applied for Jobseekers allowance (which is means tested) and have received the result of my means test, which seems to suggest that I have a means of €148 per week (adding the two rents from my two tennants together and dividing by 4) 

I have no means and have to put €400 with the rents I get to pay the mortgage

Is this right, if it is ill prob get about €45 per week  

Any help/suggestions appreciated


----------



## gipimann (30 Jul 2012)

Here is the appropriate section from the operational guidelines on Means Assessment:

_Any cash income from the portion of a house that is not personally used or enjoyed, is assessable against the claimant as income._

_....If rooms are let furnished, 5% of the gross amount received are allowed for wear and tear and 15% of the gross receipts maybe allowed for voids (i.e. periods when accommodation vacant between lettings)._

From reading this, the amount of rent assessed should be the actual rent received less 20%.  Check that this has been done on your means assessment.

You may qualify for Mortgage Interest Supplement - have you applied?


----------



## Fern123 (30 Jul 2012)

Thanks gipimann that at least makes a bit more sense . Otherwise Id be better off kicking tennants out. No havnt applied for Mortgage Supplement yet. 

Whole thing seems ridiculous, If I was Living in Councill accommodation i.e. they were paying for my accommodation, I would be entitled to full Jobseekers allowance. Get a mortgage and a few tennants to help pay it and you get €40 Jobseekers allowance.


----------



## gipimann (30 Jul 2012)

Council tenants pay rent, it isn't "paid for them".  The amount of rent paid might be less than the going rate because it is based on income.


----------

